# Should I be worried?



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Should I be worried. Yesterday I went and purchased a pregnant mini lancha. Shes a year and a half old. Beautiful gal. Shes very pregnant. Lady said she thought she had two weeks, but when she was in with the buck she could be due anyday now. Yesterday the doe was eating but really not wanting to move around much. Dont blame her this little doe looks like she has two basketballs shoved into her belly. Shes huge!! Shes bred to a ND buck. Today her udder is pretty tight, even more so then last night. But my worry is she doesnt wanna get up at all, and shes not eating today but I know some dont eat when they get close. Should I worry about the not getting up? If I try to get her to get up she cries [dont know what her normal noise sounds like though so maybe its just a leave me alone] But she does seem weak in her back legs. But maybe its just the weight. She is really HUGE and this is her first time. I cant really get pics of her udder cause I cant get her to stand up. This pic is the pic in her ad, not from me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would get a temp on her though just in case...

A doe will lay around for quite some time being close....but they do get up after a short period of time....

She sounds like she may have Pregnancy Toxemia..(milk fever) and needs treatment right away... 
here are some links that may help...
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=87
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2045
viewtopic.php?f=47&t=25968&start=0

Also ..a baby may be pressing on her spinal area.. paralysis can happen...but if she is not eating ...it isn't as likely....


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

That seems to fit well whats going on. I gave her some nutri drench and though she isnt up on her feet she has been trying to get up a bit more. And doesnt seem any worse. But she is by no means ok. I am sure something is wrong with her. At this point Im at least hoping I can save her kids. Shes sure a sweet gal. But Im gonna keep trying to save her as well. Anyone else have suggestions what i can do for her?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She needs SQ calcium asap.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I would be giving her cmpk and seeing if that will get her on her feet. She is likely having some metabolic issues being so heavy and close. Be aware that the longer she stays down her legs are going to get pins and needles and go numb and she wont be able to get up - not a good situation to be dealing with. Get some cmpk into her, and try and get her on her feet.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

If you search for pregnancy toxemia on TGS there are a lot of entries. It might take some digging, but there is a lot of info there.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well after a visit from the vet we know it was not that. She was actually totally complete impacted. A c-section was done but neither of her babies survived. A little doeling, and a little buckling. They were very much full term but not alive. 

I bought her because we lost our 9yr old buck before breeding season and werent gonna get any babies this year. I feel so frustrated.

RIP Licorise [sp?] and kids  Wish I would have been able to own you for more then a day.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost all three  
I lost a girl and her kid due to c-section complications, so I know how it feels.
Sorry it was only a day  :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That is so sad.. I'm very sorry


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you to those that posted. Your words are appreciated. Im just shocked all this went down like this.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW I am really sorry about that how terrible. Poor little girl.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

RPC said:


> WOW I am really sorry about that how terrible. Poor little girl.


Thank you. She was such a sweet gal too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: Such a tragedy :sigh: I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## LaGringa (Jan 20, 2012)

Losing a pet, regardless the type, or how long you've owned it, is one of the saddest things a human can go through. Thank heavens for Rainbow Bridge.

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so sad...I am very sorry.....  :hug:


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow what a whirlwind. Sorry that it woked out like this.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

It has been a whirlwind for sure. I never would have thought when I spotted the gorgeous doe online for sale Id have to face all this in such a short time. Thank you all for your kind words. They help alot to talk to people that understand.


----------

